# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Any transfer drivers doing the free phone thing anymore?

## ohliz

Need to book air transfer soon and also need a phone as I accidentally threw mine out (oops...it was like 10 years old anyway).

I need both of these things, and drivers have offered a free phone with roundtrip transfer in the past, though I haven't seen any lately.

Is that still possible?

----------


## ZSCHULZ

Try Joe Cool. Great guy, reasonable rates, carefull driver, and very honest! I've used him many times, and can't say enough good things about him. He's always given us a phone to use at no charge. I just add minutes.

----------


## Craig123

Kingsley James at Take Care Tours does. Awesome guy too.

----------


## Bnewb

Many of the drivers listed in the transportation section here on Negril.com offer phones with airport transfer.

----------


## Rastaron

partick from esperza tours does anytime you request one, have used Patrick for transfers for 10 years; safe - always on time - no problem with stops - good man

----------


## Todd

Luxurious Carib Tours has free phones upon request.

----------


## jojo p

I booked Steve Positive for upcoming trip, he offers a phone.

----------


## captaind

Ditto Linston

----------


## saeyedoc

Ashton Pitt does, just requires a deposit.

----------


## ohliz

Wow thanks so much everyone!

----------


## Jody

We used Steve Positive. With transfers both ways, he includes a phone and 2 cold drinks of choice. He was great, knowledgeable and most importantly, on time.

----------


## reggaekaren

Agree...Just used Steve's Positive Tours last week...phone, drinks, on-time, spacious vehicles..great deal.

----------


## mn negril fan

Micheals on time taxi, and Rockies

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

Don't feel bad, after about 3 or 4 years the cheap JA phone I purchased was no longer supported.  Had to throw it out on purpose.

----------


## Yesihunt2

Ya, I brought down my digicel I bought 3 years ago and new SIM card wouldn't work in it so had to buy another cheap phone again.

----------


## ohliz

You guys ARE making me feel better  :Smile:

----------


## mamade11

Ohliz  I booked this year with Luxurious Carib Tours     We will be using them in April but I must say their customer service is awesome!!  They do have a phone and they told me with minutes  :Smile:    Their transfer price was great too.    We used Joe Cool last year - they gave us a phone to use also.

----------


## TimP420

We used Luxurious Carib Tours a couple weeks ago. They gave us a free phone to use and it worked out great. Awesome guys too.

----------


## ohliz

So far it appears a couple charge $60 each way for 1-3 or up to 4 people, some (quite) a bit more. Loaner phone included, and sometimes a drink or two. I couldn't find web sites for all of the drivers mentioned here, or if I did a couple didn't provide transfer costs.

I think I am down to Steve Positive, Joe Cool and Kingsley. Not likely to do any tours this trip but probably will want someone to move some folks around within Negril, any of these guys willing to do that?

Last trip I used Alfred Barrett, sure wish I still could  :Frown:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Ohliz 

We at Steve Positive Tours are more than happy to serve you with high quality services
We certainly are available for any transportation needs you have. Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with us
Steve Positive

----------


## ohliz

Will do Steve many thanks.

----------


## negril#1fan

I see someone has mentioned Patrick at Esperenza (sp) tours.  He frequently posts on here....  Patrick is a true professional and will provide u with what u need.  Patrick gets a 5 star recommendation from me...

----------


## Cands

I have a strange question - if you book one way - from MBJ to Negril (or) Negril to MBJ - will they do the free phone thing if you book other trips with them? I know.............but it never hurts to ask!! Please be nice.............

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Cands

 We at Steve Positive Tours will do the free phone for oneway with the deposit of $40us, you wil receive your deposit on your return of the phone. For round trip the $  40us can be applied to your return trip to MBJ.

----------


## Cands

Thank you Steve Positive Tours for responding!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Ohliz and Cands
 You are more than welcome 
Any queries you may have, feel free to call us at 1-876-372-8354 or drop us a line at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## ladyluckireland

We have booked Joe Cool and he does have the free phone we just have to buy mins

----------


## Vince

ohliz, Who did you end up booking your driver with?~Soon Come!

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

Kingsley is a great guy gave us a phone with charger and cold beers or soda/water on the ride and rt transfer for a hundred US. I also included another tour with him that week so in all it was 200 US for rt transfer and a tour of my choice that week. plus a tip. still a good deal.

----------


## jack straw

Hey now Liz....really miss Alfred too. He was a great guy, and a good friend.

----------


## RyanP

We use Kenny and he always has a phone for us.  If u need contact info, PM me.

----------


## ohliz

I used Kingsley. He made 4 separate pickups and drop-offs for friends in my group arriving in one day and leaving on a few different days. He (or his drivers) were on-time, ready, with drinks and phones, for all of them.  I personally wound up buying a phone because I got a good deal on a LIME one at Hi-Lo, but my friends used his all week and were reachable as a result, which is pretty key with 100-150 people staying at 7 or 8 different hotels and villas  :Smile: 

He actually had with the best price for what I wanted, which was 3 smaller groups going every hour or so on arrival day and one (me) coming the back way via Ferris Cross and Sav, so as to stop at Border Jerk. 

I will likely use him again. 

When in Negril moving around we often had Chicken, an old friend who now has a super cool Toyota Landcruiser SUV in addition to his big bus, and a handful of other drivers who are friends of the group I was with.

----------


## ohliz

> Hey now Liz....really miss Alfred too. He was a great guy, and a good friend.


Yes indeed.

----------

